
The Secret Science Behind Big Data And Word Of Mouth - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/15/the-secret-science-behind-big-data-and-word-of-mouth/
======
dweinus
The linked study goes into much greater detail: [http://jonahberger.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/ViralityB....](http://jonahberger.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/ViralityB.pdf)

~~~
ghosh
yes

